# Alitalia disc. $150 promo - for travel this year!



## scrapngen (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope this helps someone!

Just received this email from Alitalia.com:

" Celebrate 150 years of Italy’s unification with $150 off your next ticket purchased on alitalia.com’s US site!
 Simply enter promo code 150ITALIA when prompted to automatically save $150 on your next Magnifica - Business Class or Economy Class ticket purchase. Be a part of the festivities and visit Italy this year!

The e-Coupon code is valid on purchases made between June 1 and June 10, 2011 for travel between June 15 and December 13, 2011, on roundtrip itineraries from the US to Italy and Europe.

The e-Coupon* can be used more than once within the validity period.

*This offer is valid on tickets purchased on alitalia.com’s US site for transatlantic itineraries from the US to Italy and Europe only. Tickets must be purchased between June 1 and June 10, 2011, for travel between June 15 and December 13, 2011. Travel must be on Alitalia operated flights only. The e-coupon discount is not valid on previous purchases and is not combinable with other e-coupon or promotional discounts of any kind. This e-coupon is not valid on Classica Plus - Premium Economy Class ticket purchases. Airport taxes and government imposed fees up to $260, including the September 11th Security Fee of up to $10, are excluded from the discount. "


----------

